# Puppy Party?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It'll be a little later in the season than I'd hope for, :blink:....but.....if anyone's interested - I'll be having a puppy party on Sunday, July 11th. If you are interested - send me a PM. I live in South Jersey between Toms River and Atlantic City. :chili: Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Too bad you are too far away !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*Puppy Party*



The A Team said:


> It'll be a little later in the season than I'd hope for, :blink:....but.....if anyone's interested - I'll be having a puppy party on Sunday, July 11th. If you are interested - send me a PM. I live in South Jersey between Toms River and Atlantic City. :chili: Let's get this show on the road!


Oh Pat. I really wish I could come. I'm going down to my Sisters-in-law near Toms River on Saturday afternoon!! Bummer! I'm hoping to make it another time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Pat. I really wish I could come. I'm going down to my Sisters-in-law near Toms River on Saturday afternoon!! Bummer! I'm hoping to make it another time.


 
you're going there on the 10th???? Bring her on down!! we're just 20 more minutes down the road! 

oh....and if you're coming this weekend....I think it's gonna rain, but you are welcome to come down anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> Too bad you are too far away !


 
I know, I wish we all lived closer together....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:duh oh: I somehow missed that it was July 11 -- was thinking this weekend and knew it's around the 11th -- I've lost all track of time working on my project.:brownbag: I probably have much more of a shot of making it on July 11 :chili: 
I'm also supposed to go down to Atlantic City on June 21 or 22 - my brother's coming to a convention there to display his products but I might just end up driving down one day and back which wouldn't leave much time. And you work anyway.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish i could go, it always looks like so much fun. On the up side we are having our annual puppy picnic tomorrow, it's always so much fun.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> I wish i could go, it always looks like so much fun. On the up side we are having our annual puppy picnic tomorrow, it's always so much fun.


Hey, a puppy picnic sounds like a GREAT day!!! :chili: so you're covered :thumbsup:

Don't forget to take pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> :duh oh: I somehow missed that it was July 11 -- was thinking this weekend and knew it's around the 11th -- I've lost all track of time working on my project.:brownbag: I probably have much more of a shot of making it on July 11 :chili:
> I'm also supposed to go down to Atlantic City on June 21 or 22 - my brother's coming to a convention there to display his products but I might just end up driving down one day and back which wouldn't leave much time. And you work anyway.


Susan, I'm asking people now if they'd rather come Saturday or Sunday (July 10th or 11th). Because it'll be summer....it'll be heavy traffic coming down on Saturday, but heavy traffic going home on Sunday.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just sent you a message on FB Pat. I like Saturdays better but if it ends up being Sunday that is fine with me. I"m there no matter what!!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pat, where are you in Jersey? I have friends in the shore area (Eatontown/Middletown), so I may be able to make a trip of it.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani and I would love to go, but I explained to him that we have to see how far along he has come on his manners by that time. I will have a better idea sometime in July (hope it’s okay to rsvp by then).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Susan, I'm asking people now if they'd rather come Saturday or Sunday (July 10th or 11th). Because it'll be summer....it'll be heavy traffic coming down on Saturday, but heavy traffic going home on Sunday.


At this point it looks like I could do either Saturday or Sunday. Depends on what time the gathering is too. With beach traffic we'd probably need to go early Saturday but that might be too early for you. Sunday we might have more of a chance leaving a little later. See how it works out for others.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i wish i could go but i dont drive (yet)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Pat, where are you in Jersey? I have friends in the shore area (Eatontown/Middletown), so I may be able to make a trip of it.


Long Beach Island.... It's between Toms River and Atlantic City



Johita said:


> Aolani and I would love to go, but I explained to him that we have to see how far along he has come on his manners by that time. I will have a better idea sometime in July (hope it’s okay to rsvp by then).


I hope you can come!!!

I usually say to get here around noon, but I expect to be here all day, so it really doesn't matter if you get here earlier.....hey, I'll put you to work!!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

aw alice and i both would love that... but we live in IL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel & I would love to come---I will be on Cape Cod in late June-early July---but Kitzi doesn't have his rabies yet so can't fly to the US! It does give me a wonderful idea to host a party here though B)B)B)---we have the beaches & the picnic areas (maybe there are ticks though!). I will have to get busy on this idea! All welcome!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Too bad that we are way too far away to join. Pat's puppy parties are the best from the pictures that I've seen of the previous ones. Have fun this year, everyone. I hope you will also share some pictures 

hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a wonderful thing to do!! how much fun!!:chili::chili:

wish i was closer


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzel & I would love to come---I will be on Cape Cod in late June-early July---but Kitzi doesn't have his rabies yet so can't fly to the US! It does give me a wonderful idea to host a party here though B)B)B)---we have the beaches & the picnic areas (maybe there are ticks though!). I will have to get busy on this idea! All welcome!


I will be in cape cod/nantucket in june/july too


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

June 26-July 3rd White Horse Beach---is that anywhere near to where you will be?


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> June 26-July 3rd White Horse Beach---is that anywhere near to where you will be?


I am going june 26 to july 25...2 weeks in cape cod...two weeks on the island. We have never been to cape cod or nanucket, although I have been everywhere else in mass...so I can't say how far or close anything is. We will be in Barnstable when we are on the cape (in centerville on a lake) and in surfside (on a beach) when we are on the island...does that help?


----------

